# *facepalm*



## Beginning of the End (Jan 15, 2011)

Pixel-Bitching refers to adventure design.

Which means that this is not name-calling.

For future reference.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2011)

This is a clear violation of the "don't call out a moderator in public" rule. In fact, it's the second time you've broken this rule in recent weeks. Take some time off.

Next time you feel the need to comment on a moderator call, take it to PM/e-mail or report the post. Also, please read the rules in case you really don't know them yet.


----------

